# Atv question



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok guys, I have been plowing snow since 2003 with a truck. Been thinking of adding an atv with either a plow or snow blower. Do any of you run an atv with a blower? Advantages and disadvantages of using this versus a plow. Got some driveways that are a pain for the truck to do a good job on. We just use w/b snow blowers on them. But I am looking to make it easier on us. Spending to much time out there doing these, but they are my elderly lawn care customers so I'm trying to take care of them after all my commercial properties are done. Any input will be appreciated.

Also, been looking at grizzly and Honda atv's. Good or bad choices???

thanks again,

JP


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

There are lots of threads on this. We have two atvs, used primarily for commercial walks. I prefer a truck blade and shovel for residential drives. Anytime I have to get out and unload equipment, deal with straps ect, cost me valuable time


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Robinson_Cnst;1925142 said:


> There are lots of threads on this. We have two atvs, used primarily for commercial walks. I prefer a truck blade and shovel for residential drives. Anytime I have to get out and unload equipment, deal with straps ect, cost me valuable time


Thanks, I read the threads. I am not a rookie here. I wanted more input that is why I asked. The atv would be out on it own if I went this route.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't plow commercial so I know others can give better advice, I have an UTV with a 6 ft. plow that works well and do anywhere from 10-15 drives for friends and neighbors. The only problem I run into is drag back from garage doors I find myself doing a lot of hand work there, I'm sure an ATV would be easier to maneuver cutting down on that and they would fit down sidewalks better. With a blower you could drive right up to the door and wouldn't have worry so much about where to push the stuff to make sure you have room for the next snow, but you might have a problem with hard pack if they've already driven on it where a blade can pop it up. Blowers are expensive and would take more maintenance. Looking at videos of blowers you have to drive slower but it still should be faster and a lot less back pain than using a shovel!

There's a lot of pro's and con's to both.

Like I said I'm just an amateur and haven't used a blower but I sure would like to try one.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd get the New Honda Foreman and a Boss plow.

put Heated Grips and Thumb Warmer on the ATV.
what is your avg temp your plowing in? 

What is your avg amount of Snow you'll be plowing?
what is your max amount that you get in a big storm?
gonna plow with the storm or wait till it's over then start in?

due you need to back drag away from garage door's or can you get sideway's with the ATV and just Push off across the garage doors?

I have plowed with my Honda 450 atv since 02.

I also have a 44" Kimplex Blower for my 2nd atv and it only really shines on a monster snow over 12" or late in the season where you don't have places to push the snow to. But in those spots the snow blower way way way out performs the plow. 

If I was only gonna get 1 I'd get the plow.

just my thoughts.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Several drives I plow have a lot of "yard art" next to them or split level with retaining walls next to them. Very few that allow me to get the utv sideways to clear the garage door, especially with the size of a utv compared to a atv.

Haven't had a snow this year to even try out my new poly edge.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Young Pup;1925467 said:


> Thanks, I read the threads. I am not a rookie here. I wanted more input that is why I asked. The atv would be out on it own if I went this route.
> 
> Thanks.


I use to run a Sidewalk crew and they hauled a 500 Polaris. They did drives that was a pain for a truck, Tons of walks 
Work out well when I had this one guy running it but he moved on and the replacement guy suck. And come next year I drop that route 
I feel less stress now 
Each rig does there own walks with blower or a shovel and at each complex I have ATV sitting there for the driver to jump on.
For pain in ass drives no pain now a Skidsteer cleans it now

So hope you have a good guy to run it

A atv I like and plows good is a Polaris My oldest is 14 yrs old and still plowing snow


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

sublime68charge;1926992 said:


> I'd get the New Honda Foreman and a Boss plow.
> 
> put Heated Grips and Thumb Warmer on the ATV.
> what is your avg temp your plowing in?
> ...


*answer no more than 2 to 3 inches*

*depends on the storm set up. Really the most would probably be 6 inches*

B]Most of the residentials want to be done after the storm. [/B]

*Have to back drag. Even then still have to hand shovel up close and personal *


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Antlerart06;1927091 said:


> I use to run a Sidewalk crew and they hauled a 500 Polaris. They did drives that was a pain for a truck, Tons of walks
> Work out well when I had this one guy running it but he moved on and the replacement guy suck. And come next year I drop that route
> I feel less stress now
> Each rig does there own walks with blower or a shovel and at each complex I have ATV sitting there for the driver to jump on.
> ...


I was wondering about th Polaris. Those look pretty good. I have seen some setups. Thank you.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ill stick with my first thoughts on this but for back dragging away from garage doors I got a electric actuator that puts down pressure on the blade. I had to back drag 2x each spot to get a good scrap but it sure beat the heck out of having to shovel.

here is a pic of my set up









the lift was from a company called mibar products. there not around any more but you get the idea.

also if you go Moose you can get a hydraulic turn system for them as well.

at one time I had power angle from the seat that worked great for 4 years before I blew out the actuator's doing the power angle.

My up/down actuator has been going strong for 10 years now.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

sublime68charge;1934803 said:


> ill stick with my first thoughts on this but for back dragging away from garage doors I got a electric actuator that puts down pressure on the blade. I had to back drag 2x each spot to get a good scrap but it sure beat the heck out of having to shovel.
> 
> here is a pic of my set up
> 
> ...


thank you.


----------

